# Federal Maple and Federal Palm from 1960s



## captainimb (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello out there, anyone have history of what happened to these 2 ships after leaving the West Indies in 1976 please? I believe the 'Maple' was scrapped in '97 but not sure. Anything at all please. Thank you.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

captainimb said:


> Hello out there, anyone have history of what happened to these 2 ships after leaving the West Indies in 1976 please? I believe the 'Maple' was scrapped in '97 but not sure. Anything at all please. Thank you.


FEDERAL MAPLE b/u 1983.FEDERAL PALM,1972 r/n CENPAC ROUNDER, wk'd 28.3.79 and scrapped Pusan 6.6.79.


----------



## ramese (10 mo ago)

captainimb said:


> Hello out there, anyone have history of what happened to these 2 ships after leaving the West Indies in 1976 please? I believe the 'Maple' was scrapped in '97 but not sure. Anything at all please. Thank you.


I am the daughter of the Captain of both but mostly the Federal Palm. My father became the first non Jamaican and the first of colour to be Harbour Master of Jamaica , a post held for two years when he was called to work with the United Nations with the International Maritime Organization . The two ships think were given back to the Canadian Government , though read somewhere one was docked in Trinidad think that was the Federal Palm , do not know what happened to the Federal Maple . The name of the Captain , Captain James HA Martin .


----------



## Andy Duncan (Feb 11, 2008)

Cenpac was caught in a cyclone at on of the Paific Islands ,cannot remember which one ,at the time it was owned by Nauru Pacific Line


----------

